# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  The Soviet Golden Age of Disco!

## Deborski

*1980s: The golden age of Soviet discotheques* - Russia Beyond the Headlines  http://rbth.ru/arts/2013/09/13/1980s...ues_29821.html 
Some of these discotheques were still there in the early 1990's when I lived in Leningrad.  In those days, the clubs were known as major hang-outs for the KGB and mafia, and everyday Soviet citizens were barred from entering because they did not have the mandatory foreign currency required.  As a foreigner, I frequented some of these clubs.  My how times have changed! 
But this sure brings back a nostalgic twang:

----------

